# chaos biker tactica needed



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

title says it all. I have never used them before and my latest list relies quite haevily on them any help on load out, tips, what shouldnt i do etc


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you want them to do in your army? 

If you want to deepstrike troops onto them using the icon as a teleport homer, a mark of nurgle and a first-turn turboboost makes them very difficult to remove before those deepstrikers get in. Throw in an aspiring champion and a greater daemon for a devastating summon point.

If you want them to be fast assault troops, an icon of khorne, some meltas/flamers, and a power weapon (or fist) can be a good option (having a lord ride with them is also a good plan). This is a bit pricey for even a fast assault unit, however, as each biker costs more than a terminator.

So, figure out what you want to do with your bikers, and then prep them for this role. Given their cost, they aren't particularly good at much except to act as a summon point/anti-infantry unit possibly with some meltas for tank hunting with the inevitably depleted squad.


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Agreed. The best use for them is as a Nurgle T6 horde-beater or a deep strike magnet (go-go-gadget-obliterators!) However the manouverability of bikes plays to your advantage, you have to keep in mind they're the kind of unit that needs an assigned role in a combined-arms force. The melta/melta/power fist combination is a great tank hunter, but will attract shedloads of fire. Khorne and flamers mince basic infantry like guard. Decide what you want them to do and tailor their upgrades around it.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

> If you want to deepstrike troops onto them using the icon as a teleport homer, a mark of nurgle and a first-turn turboboost makes them very difficult to remove before those deepstrikers get in. Throw in an aspiring champion and a greater daemon for a devastating summon point


Tried this last night and it works a treat, :good:


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

take 15 and put 5 on each side and 5 in the middle, then surround your enemy, classic Alpha Legion tactics


----------



## Het Masteen (Mar 18, 2008)

As a mobile teleport beacon, I'd take MoT over MoN, 2+ invul is great, it gives a great survival chance in CC too. I usually take a squad of 5 with two meltas and an AC with Power fist. By turn 2, they're a serious anti-tank threat.


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*There is no such thing*

There is no such thing as a 2+ invulnerable save. The MoT grants bikes a 5+ invulnerable save. This is because they do not normally have an invulnerable save.

In light of this I think that the MoN with the ultra tough bikers that it creates is your best bet. It also applies to close quarters fighting which is really useful if your expensive bikes get charged...


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well in reference to the 2+ invul save this was possible in 4th edition, when turboboost granted an invul save. The save would be 3+ for the power armor, and then receive the +1 for the mark of tzeentch...but in 5th, turboboost grants a COVER save and so this is no longer valid..


----------



## liefmike (Aug 5, 2008)

Other then a summon point for a greater deamon (using the champ of course) I don't see being able to give them and icon in this codex.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Why not? pg. 99 says that one biker can be given an icon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bikers are a "tactical" unit. Whether they're Chaos Space Marines or loyalists, they function in essentially the same way. Think of them as highly mobile combat engineers. They're not points-efficient to be used as shock troops, and they're not numerous enough to form a mobile battle line. A squad of three bikers, however, can make a mad dash for a single target, eliminate it with their special weapons, and be forgotten about. 

For example- if you arm the special weapons troopers with meltaguns, then you can have them make a mad dash for the most immediately threatening enemy vehicle on the table. They're fast enough that they can plug a pair of shots into a Leman Russ or whatever, make their points back, and be subsequently fed into a meat grinder (or shot, as the case may be) without worrying too much about it. If you give them plasma rifles, you can hold the squad back in cover, and await deep-striking heavy infantry, such as terminators. No surer response than four shots at S7 AP2 right when they show up. 

As gimmicks go, you could mark them with the Icon of Tzeentch for a fun 2+ invulnerable save when they turbo-boost. Almost assures you at least one of 'em will be around if you have them go tank hunting after that first-turn drive.


----------



## liefmike (Aug 5, 2008)

Correct, an Icon that gives that unit a specific benefit of that mark (ex Mon gets 4(6) toughness) but this is not a "personal" icon which is used to deepstrike deamons.


----------



## Indoctrinator (Jun 6, 2008)

pg 81, refering to standard icons (eg. IoK) "each has an additional effect on top of the one described in Icons and Deep Strike".

If you read the box it explains that they can be used as deep strike tools (for everything including daemons).


Indoctrinator


----------



## liefmike (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow you are totally right, I'm sorry! That is awesome! How cool would it be to rush with your bikers get that "cover" save then the second turn unleash a TON of daemons (assuming you get good reserve rolls :biggrin


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

So do bikes with a MoT end up with a 2+ invulnerable save when turbo boosting in 5th? There are people in this post saying they don't, and some saying they do. We need a verdict.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the turbo boost save is now a cover save rather than an invuln save.

So most likely not in 5th, no.


----------



## Omalley69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Critta said:


> I'm pretty sure the turbo boost save is now a cover save rather than an invuln save.
> 
> So most likely not in 5th, no.


Ding ding ding...TRUE.

So tz bikers get a 3+ save, 5+ inv and 3+ coversave when boosting.

MoN is a bit more often used. MoT only helps against ap 3 flamers when boosting, ap 1-3 and power weapons.


----------



## oliver57 (Oct 29, 2008)

Having a squad of T6 nurgle bikers, with an aspiring champion and a flamer eats up guardsmen like there's no tomorrow


----------



## KNEPH (Mar 11, 2009)

*Turbo-boost cover save*

Cover saves ignore AP values anyway, so a boost practically has a 3+ invulnerable already.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Bikers turboboosting do get a 3+ COVER save. Coupled with the 3+ power armor save there's not much you have to worry about when it comes to ranged attacks. The mark of Tzeench is only really useful for bikers in CC.

Now bikers are WAY to expensive to use as a summoning platform for GREATER daemons.... Hell, the ONLY army I use is CSM & I'm not even sure how expensive a biker champion is - I just know it's too much for my cult troop / heavy support army (I have 18 troop models at 1700pts). If you want to bring in a greater daemon, your best bet is to get a squad of 6 chosen tooled up with five special weapons (I'd recommend either all plasma or all melta) and a naked champion.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Best tactics for Chaos bikers?

easy

dont take them.

aha, nah, im giving some a test run in my night lords, and i hope to proove myself wrong


----------

